# A different design?



## Screaming Llama (Feb 15, 2013)

Champthom, maybe I'm just whining and sperging, but the forum theme looks a bit old to me. How about a Sonichu-themed look, or some kind of Aero Glass clone? I've been dusting off my web design skills lately (although I'm still getting over the shock of the unholy abomination that is HTML 5) and I'd like to knock something together if you're interested.


----------



## Freecell (Feb 15, 2013)

There are a hundred billion different available themes for phpBB, so if anyone has any ideas as to what they'd prefer, you're welcome to post them. If people generally agree that a different skin would be better, swapping over is about as easy as it gets.
In my experience with other styles, they have a tendency to change button layout alongside background color/object shape, which is probably one of the main reasons we've stuck with this layout for all this time. Nothing has to be permanent, though.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 15, 2013)

I would love to have an option of changing layouts.


----------



## Screaming Llama (Feb 15, 2013)

Freecell said:
			
		

> There are a hundred billion different available themes for phpBB, so if anyone has any ideas as to what they'd prefer, you're welcome to post them. If people generally agree that a different skin would be better, swapping over is about as easy as it gets.
> In my experience with other styles, they have a tendency to change button layout alongside background color/object shape, which is probably one of the main reasons we've stuck with this layout for all this time. Nothing has to be permanent, though.



I was talking about making a custom one. I could easily just copy the files for the default skin, swap out the style sheet and design a new logo, buttons, etc. in GIMP. the layout can stay the same but everything else would be different.


----------



## Null (Feb 15, 2013)

I've been interested in finding a better looking scheme. The problem is our logo doesn't have a transparent background so I'd need to make a new one. I didn't want to trash it and make something.

If anyone can do GFX design let me know.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 16, 2013)

Just be careful to keep it usable and clean.  Anything CWC, and more specifically, _Sonichu_-related has a potential pitfall of looking awful aesthetically due to its (TRUE and) ORIGINAL artist.


----------



## Screaming Llama (Feb 16, 2013)

Don't worry, I have the perfect design in mind, both in terms of GFX and stylesheets. I'll throw together a demo page and let you guys and gals check it out for yourselves.


----------



## champthom (Feb 16, 2013)

As long as we have the current scheme an option, i.e. people can choose, I'm cool with getting new skins. I just wanna keep this one myself, I like it because it reminds me of PVCC.


----------



## Niachu (Feb 16, 2013)

Wasn't PVCC red and black or something? Or am I thinking of something else.


----------



## Null (Feb 16, 2013)

I've added a theme called prosilver Special Edition to the board that I think feels way better. I don't have a logo for it yet, but I'm using it right now.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 17, 2013)

The Prosilver Special Edition? Is that the one included in the pictures of the "Lolcow forum" topic? If it is, I might try it.


----------



## spaps (Feb 17, 2013)

I'm using the new theme right now, and it looks great. But if we're going to have a Chris/Sonichu styled theme, I suggest that it should look like the old CWCipedia:





Oh, and Comic Sans MS.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 17, 2013)

Tried the Prosilver special edition. It's awesome.

Requesting for a gold version.


----------



## Holdek (Feb 17, 2013)

spaps said:
			
		

> I'm using the new theme right now, and it looks great. But if we're going to have a Chris/Sonichu styled theme, I suggest that it should look like the old CWCipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is basically what I was referring to here: http://www.cwckiforums.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=214#p5347


----------



## Spelling Bee (Feb 18, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> I am a web developer for a living so if anyone was going to make a custom style for the forum, it'd be me.
> 
> However, I've been interested in finding a better looking scheme. The problem is our logo doesn't have a transparent background so I'd need to make a new one. I didn't want to trash it and make something.
> 
> If anyone can do GFX design let me know.


I'm willing to help out with this, I have a lot of experience with graphic design.


----------



## Null (Feb 18, 2013)

Spelling Bee said:
			
		

> I'm willing to help out with this, I have a lot of experience with graphic design.


Is there any way you can take the existing logo and remake it into a high quality PSD format with a transparent background? I know that the current image itself is too low quality to do anything with, but if you could somehow make something really similar that'd be great.


----------



## Spelling Bee (Feb 18, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> Spelling Bee said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, I'll get right on it!


----------



## Spelling Bee (Feb 18, 2013)

Here you go:




I changed some stuff around and added a gloss effect to some of the text (like every website does these days).
Hoo boy, I made the old version of the logo within a really small resolution to make it easier to fit into the forum, considering the resolution of this one I hope downscaling it won't cripple the quality  

EDIT: Here's the PSD!
http://www.filedropper.com/cwckilogo


----------



## Null (Feb 18, 2013)

I've added the logo to the new design and it feels much more complete.

If you guys want to switch over the the new default, go to your UCP and set your board style to Sonichu Reboot.

For funsies, I've added a registration question asking: "What is your favorite Chris saga?" - The question is mandatory but any input works. It's a spambot deterrent. You can write an answer here.


----------



## Niachu (Mar 25, 2013)

Requesting a darker theme as an option? Like a black theme with white text and stuff like that. I'd make one but I have almost zilch experience with CSS.


----------



## LM 697 (Mar 25, 2013)

One neat thing about that shit-festering hole called Yuku was that you could have custom themes or backgrounds or something. I could be wrong but I definitely remember having a Jeff Goldblum background there.


----------



## Watcher (Mar 26, 2013)

This could be grounds to start a Cwcki forum skin competition. You know win some sort of CWC related prize if you create the best skin.


----------



## Null (Mar 26, 2013)

The more skins on the system, the harder it is to correct implement new features.


----------



## CatParty (Mar 26, 2013)

Null said:
			
		

> The more skins on the system, the harder it is to correct implement new features.




i like the ones offered. keep up the good work!


----------

